# Врач в Уфе!



## timurik.88 (3 Май 2016)

Пожалуйста помогите найти хорошего врача в Уфе! 3 года уже мучаюсь с болями в спине, много что перепробовал. Или в ближайших городах: Екатеринбург, Казань, Самара.


----------

